# Doorbell



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Straight from another forum I'm on.

"A Blog held a prize competition for $100,000 for whoever can most effectively
and creatively dramatize the significance of the federal debt crisis. Any
creative product was eligible: videos, songs, screenplays, Power Point
presentations, essays, performance art, or anything else.
Several entries have gotten a lot of attention and a lot of view or listens.
But unquestionably, the most popular so far is Doorbell. If you haven't yet
seen it, here it is

Pretty much explains it doesn't it."


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Regardless of political leanings that one really hits home on the severity of the deficit mess this nation faces. The Beltway Bandits need to get it together and start to tackle this problem. Need to make that a TV ad for the nation to see.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

downtownjr said:


> Regardless of political leanings that one really hits home on the severity of the deficit mess this nation faces. The Beltway Bandits need to get it together and start to tackle this problem. _*Need to make that a TV ad for the nation to see.
> *_




Yep, shoulda been done a month ago. Try now----probably be locked up & called a terrorist.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

It's truly sad that the sheepeople don't realize what is about to happen... sorry no more soup for you. Martin


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Boy, That just made me shiver all over.


----------

